# class C RV- forest river or four winds



## thewaltons

We have been searching most of this year for the right motorhome for us to fulltime (Peterborough, Stratford, Malverns shows - Dusseldorf etc...). It looks like either the Chateau Citation 29BG by Four Winds or the Lexington 283TS by Forest River could be 'the one' for us. We would have prefered the Sunseeker 2940DS by Forest River but we have some concerns over the quality of some of the interior fittings (taps, lights, drawer runners) and wonder if there would also be quality problems with the build of the van, is this the 'entry level' for Forest River?

I am really looking for some kind of idea of which make is the most reliable/popular and also if there are any other reputable RV makes with similar layouts in their motorhomes. 

We saw two of the above motorhomes this weekend at Brownhills but have no intention of buying from them. They have a wierd attitude to us in that they don't even try to sell us anything (probably because we look too young? late 30's) and constantly try to catch me out when I ask questions. Is there another dealer in England? We may also prefer to buy a used motorhome and may also consider importing from USA.

I am also struggling with this idea that a motorhomes unladen weight can be registered lower than the original to comply with UK regulations but you're only left with a very small payload. Two of the motorhomes above have three slideouts which will only leave a payload of about 300kg after 2 people, gas and full water tank. Hmmmm I don't think I will be able to take all my shoes/bags/clothes with a payload like that! (no I'm not really trying to take them all).

Any advice would be really appreciated.

Thankyou 

Anita and Mark


----------



## sersol

I'm not into RV's myself,but a very close friend of mine has a Lexington & he loves it.I must admit it looks very inpressive,(if not a little cold in the winter :lol: )He purchased his new from some one near the Wirrell (I think) & a much better deal than Brownhills (ex Westcroft).
If you would like any more details pm me & I could give your details to my friend & perhaps you could talk to an owner.

hope this helps
Gary


----------



## thewaltons

Thanks for the quick reply. You've got me worried now if it gets cold in the winter. Brownhills told me it would easily get down to -15. I don't do cold very easily (I get grumpy my husband tells me). I will pm you


----------



## LC1962

Hi Anita & Mark
If you would like to discuss the possibility of having a new or nearly new RV from the States please drop me a PM or email.
Kind reagrds
Linda 
Stateside Tuning


----------



## paulharrison

Hi Mark 
The Lexingtons a great motorhome I have one, make sure you buy the GTS and only from a dealer who can offer you the 3 year ford warranty as mine broke down in germany and had to be recovered to Westcrofts now if I had imported it my self or from a none Forest River Dealer who would have paid the bills 

Paul


----------



## 97585

Dear Mark & Anita

I am not really a great expert on these things , but last spring I bought a Chateau Sport ( 8 berth ) for our family of five.I went for this model as I had rented one for 3 .5 weeks in the States in 2005.

The model is used by a major rental company in the States , and for me reflects that it is robust and used to hard driving and use.The model I have has double slide outs and is a great machine for our family. Only draw back is size , as there are few sites and wild spots that can take us in this country. You have to be very selective!!

I bought from Trucks R Us of Ipswich , who imported and modified for UK use. Got a great deal ( about 15% cheaper than Brownhills ) , and after sales has been great. Its the little touches though that make the difference as the salesman Tony Lopez offered to ride shotgun for us on our first few trips just to get us going.

I am in early 40's and must admit to sensing the same prejudices about age exsist when you enquire about Motorhomes at shows. Just have to get some more grey hair for credibility.

Regards

Ian


----------



## adwb

*four winds citation 26be*

We bought our citation 26be from westcroft and had a similar age reaction from them. they did not seem keen on a finance deal and wanted a cash sale.
Our major problem is that the assumed my wife would have a licence that covers this motor home and in fact it is only a 3.5 ton licence as she traded in her South African licence for aUK one and the did not give her 7.5 tons which by date of issue of the SA licence she should have had.
This is a major draw back to us as only I can drive it, so no lunch time beer! goodness knows what will happen if I am unable to drive for some reason while away.
The citation is a fine bit of kit but the insulation is not brilliant and it gets very cold in the winter. with either a electric fan heater or the gas heater on it is easy to get warm however, the temperature does drop off quickly
if you switch the heating off.
One other point to look for is the under body steel work is just painted and soon starts to get surface rust and their black paint flakes off.
I have wire brushed a rust proof sprayed all the metalwork underneath.
A good idea would be to get te whole under side sparyed by a body shp with under body sealer, which wold give insulation and sound proffing as well
Alistair


----------



## 117562

*New LHdriver in Chateau Citation*

Last Friday I picked up my Chateau Citation. This is my first American motorhome and left hand drive. I am finding it difficult to judge my space in the road due to the very long extended side mirrors. They seem to be the largest I have ever noticed on a motorhome, or even coaches and HGVs. Any tips to help me with this problem. Within five minutes of taking delivery, passenger side mirror was swiped!!!!! Help please


----------



## smithies

Anita and Mark,
have you looked at Freedom Motorhomes ??...this is where we bought our secondhand RV a year ago....They used to be in Tewkesbury but I understand they have since moved to Gloucester....are you planning to buy new then , or will you look at the secondhand market ....When we took early retirement 4 years ago I was set on having a NEW motorhome.....I wish I had found this RV then,could have saved myself a bundle !!
I wish you lots of luck with your search...enjoy the life !!

Jenny


----------



## Invicta

harveytherv said:


> Dear Mark & Anita
> 
> I bought from Trucks R Us of Ipswich , who imported and modified for UK use. Got a great deal ( about 15% cheaper than Brownhills ) , and after sales has been great. Its the little touches though that make the difference as the salesman Tony Lopez offered to ride shotgun for us on our first few trips just to get us going.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian


The posting, part of which is shown above, was made by Ian in January last year. Since then Tony Lopez who also sold me mt R/V has left Trucks 'R' Us and the after sales service from that company has in my experience deteriorated to the extent that I no longer take my R/V there for servicing. Thankgoodness I now have 'Motorhomes Repaired' at Chartham Hatch practically on my doorstep.

This was the company that found that the 240v conversion in my Fourwinds Siesta purchased from Trucks 'R'Us in January 2006 had not been earthed. They corrected it immediately it was discovered as I was going away in the R/V the following day.

I contacted Trucks 'R' Us in August and informed them of this potentially very dangerous situation. I also suggested that perhaps there were other R/Vs that had been sold by them that could also have no earth on the 240v conversion. I have had one phone several weeks ago now from Trucks 'R' Us asking what I wanted done. I said the least I expected was for them to pay the bill for me having my R/V made safe. I had been in contact with Trading Standards who told me to give Trucks 'R' Us a deadline of 7 days to pay the bill. I extended this to 14 when I contacted Trucks 'R' Us at it was the end of August and what could have been a very busy time for them with the holiday season still in full flow.

I am still waiting!


----------



## LittleKath00

*RV's*

Have you tried Tom at signature. We got our 31ft double slide sunseeker from them and have had no problems at all.
They now trade in Fourwinds instead of Forest River but they are worth a try.
Very reasonable with the price and good with finance if needed.

Kath & Keith


----------

